# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Amnestie für Horst!!!

## Hans-Joachim

Hallo Administratoren,

das kann man ja nicht länger mit ansehen.

Jeder Doper bekommt hierzulande eine zweite Chance, aber den Horst, den wollt ihr verhungern lassen, obwohl er sich doch offensichtlich bemüht, siehe letztes Beispiel: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...72&postcount=5 hier konstruktiv mitzuwirken.

Muß man sich so verbiegen, daß man sich mit dem linken Arm am rechten Ohr kratzt?

Obwohl ich das Forum ständig aufmerksam gelesen habe, ist mir der ganze Hintergrund der Angelegenheit nicht klar geworden. Wahrscheinlich geht es vielen anderen genauso.

Wie und wer kann das wieder auf die Reihe bringen?

Mit etwas gutem Willen müßte doch eine für alle Seiten befriedigende und *befriedende* diplomatische Lösung möglich sein!

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat auch der Gründer dieses Forums seine Ecken und Kanten gehabt und ist zeitweilig ins Exil gegangen ( worden ? ).

In unserem Alter und mit unserer Krankheit sollte man doch wirklich mehr Toleranz und Gelassenheit gegenüber den Kleinlichkeiten des Alltags aufbringen können.

Deshalb stelle ich hiermit den Antrag, Horst wieder ins Forum aufzunehmen.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-
Der Bitte schliesse ich mich an. 
Als ich vor Jahren in einem anderen, unkontrolliertem Forum (ONMEGA) durch üble Beschimpfungen und Beleidigungen eines Teilnehmers mundtot gemacht worden war, hat HORST mich herausgeboxt.
Es gibt Menschen. die im Forum Gesprächspartner suchen und finden, welche im realen Leben fehlen. Ob Horst dazu gehört, weiss ich nicht, aber es könnte ja sein.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen

Ich denke auch, der gute Horst hat jetzt lange genug "gebrummt".

Er sollte hier mit seinen Erfahrungen und Beiträgen wieder in Erscheinung treten können, wenn er das möchte, auch wenn es wieder mal heftig werden sollte.

Auch davon lebt ein solches Forum.......!

Also, laßt ihn wieder rein !!!"

Welcome back...und schöne Grüße aus Berlin


Spertel

----------


## Harald

Einen schönen Tag;

den Amnestiewünschen würde ich mich vollinhaltlich anschließen; mit der Bemerkung, dass der Ausschluss (natürlich subjektiv betrachtet) von mir als voll gerechtfertigt empfunden wurde und die Verantwortlichen somit absolut korrekt gehandelt haben.


Liebe Grüße ans Forum
Harald

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Freunde,

hatte mich schon direkt darum bemüht aber leider hatten die Bitten keine Früchte getragen, denn es währe schön, Horst wieder in unserer Mitte zu haben:

Er hat mir Hoch und Heilig geschworen, daß Er nicht mehr so ein Zampalo macht! Ich würde es auch wieder für gut, nein für super finden, wenn die Administatoren Herz zeigen würden.

Mit Güte sollst Du dein Tag beginnen
Helmut

----------


## Schorschel

Horst soll sich doch einfach wieder anmelden...

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Administratoren seine Anmeldung akzeptieren, zumal sie ihn ja wieder "abschalten" können, wenn sein bajuwarisches Temperament zu häufig und heftig mit ihm durchgehen sollte.

Ich fänd's auch schön, wenn er wieder dabei wäre, weil er zu einigen Themen Einiges beitragen kann.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## jürgvw

Horst könnte immerhin seine zum Teil beleidigenden Beiträge im Onmeda-Forum löschen, wenn es ihm ernst wäre, künftig nicht mehr zu entgleisen. So etwas würde ich als Beweis guten Willens akzeptieren.

Jürg

----------


## RalfDm

Dazu ist Folgendes zu sagen:

- Dass Horst auch gehaltvolle Beiträge beliefert hat, ist unbestritten.
- Horst war bereits auf Bewährung im Forum, als er erneut ausfällig wurde. Er hatte schon im alten Forum unter seinem alter ego "Argus" die Rote Karte gesehen, sich aber prompt wieder registriert. Das war damals noch möglich. Inzwischen haben wir andere - bessere - technische und rechtliche Möglichkeiten (Stichwort "virtueller Hausfriedensbruch"). Horst sah es als Sport, sich flink neu zu registrieren ("mal gucken, wer schneller ist"). We were not amused, haben ihm aber, wie gesagt, schließlich Bewährung gewährt.
- Bei seinem jüngsten Ausbruch haben Viele wahrscheinlich gar nicht alle seiner "Beiträge" gelesen, weil Holger online war und sie löschte.
- Die jetzt für eine Bewährung plädieren - nicht wissend, dass die bereits bestand - bedenken nicht, wieviele andere Betroffene, die vielleicht unseren Rat nötiger hätten als Horst, von solchen "Beiträgen", wie sie schließlich zum Rausschmiss führten, vom Benutzen des Forums abgeschreckt werden.
- Gemäß Rechtsprechung haben Forumsbetreiber eine unmittelbare Verantwortung für die Inhalte anderer Forumsnutzer. Wir hätten aber nicht die Zeit - und schon gar nicht die Lust - nach einer "Begnadigung" ständig Horsts Texte daraufhin abzuklopfen, ob er wieder einmal über die Stränge geschlagen hat und etwas gelöscht werden muss. Warum sollten wir uns also diesem Risiko aussetzen?
- Und schließlich - jeder mag sich selbst sein Urteil über jemanden bilden, der schon unter zwei Benutzernamen im Onmeda-Forum registriert ist, sich dann dort mit einem dritten registriert und dabei ganz unschuldig schreibt, dass er "neu in diesem Forum" sei.

Ralf

----------


## Helmut.2

*Hallo Ihr lieben Freund,*

*Horst (HorMuch) hat mich gebeten, daß ich diesen Dank von Ihn an Euch richte!*

*Ich bin immer der Meinung, daß man, ob sein eigenes Fleisch und Blut oder ein völlig Fremder, der nicht den Weg der Vernunft geht, immerwieder zu versuchen und letztlich ist die Einsicht doch, Ihn auf den besseren, vernünftigeren Weg zu bringen, ein Erfolg hat!*

*Horst, Wir haben es versucht und leider nichts erreicht, schade!* 

*Wünsche Dir auf diesem Wege alles Gute und immer einen niedrigen PSA-Wert*
*Helmut*


*An alle, die mich nicht ver(damm)en.*

*Ich danke Euch für die Solidarität und den Mut, sich für mich im* 
*Forum zu äussern.*

*Ich habe Herrn Damm zu einer Gegendarstellung aufgefordert, zu der er* 
*lt. Presse- und Mediengesetz verpflichet ist.*

*Viele Grüße*
*Horst*

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Ich war in dem berühmt/berüchtigten Thread, der schließlich zum Rauswurf von Horst geführt hat, stark involviert und hatte mich für Horst bei Ralf und Holger mit den Schlagwörtern Zensur, Pressefreiheit usw. eingesetzt. Die Angelegenheit ist aber dann so entglitten, dass die ergriffenen Maßnahmen mit dem Ausschluss richtig und gerechtfertigt waren, und dies sehe ich auch heute noch nach dem zeitlichen Abstand so.
Der Ruf nach Begnadigung für einen Forumsfreund, lieber Hans-Joachim, ehrt Dich. Ralf hat hierzu seinen Standpunkt eindeutig dargelegt, und ich meine, dass dieser zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch richtig ist, denn Begnadigung setzt auch voraus, dass ich mein altes Verhalten bedaure und willens bin, mich zukünftig angemessen zu äußern.
Jürg hat darauf hingewiesen, dass es wohl Beiträge von Horst an anderer Stelle gibt, die eine Änderung nicht signalisieren. Ich hatte mir nach dem damaligen Eklat nur die beiden ersten Beiträge/Anfragen im anderen Forum angesehen, die man noch unter dem Eindruck der Erregung aus den damaligen Vorgängen rechtfertigen kann, aber inzwischen muss ja wohl noch einiges dazu gekommen sein.
Unabhängig davon zeigt das Grußwort von Horst, durch Helmut ins Forum gestellt, dass die Zeit noch nicht reif ist.
Ich sehe den jetzigen Zustand nicht als so ungünstig an, denn Horst kann ja alle Forumsbeiträge lesen und hat mit Helmut auch ein filterndes Sprachrohr, sich im Forum zu äußern, und wenn es ihm Ernst und wichtig ist, im Forum als aktives Mitglied dabei zu sein, dann wird auch dieser Zeitpunkt wieder kommen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## RalfDm

> *Ich habe Herrn Damm zu einer Gegendarstellung aufgefordert, zu der er * *lt. Presse- und Mediengesetz verpflichet ist.*


Hier ist der Text der Gegendarstellung:

"Ihre Unterstellungen sind falsch, ich habe nie unter  dem Pseudonym "Argus" am Form teilgenommen. 

 Die Unterstellung, im Onmeda Forum mit  unterschiedlichen Pseudonymen aktiv gewesen zu sein, sollten Sie erst beweisen,  bevor Sie öffentlich üble Nachrede betreiben."

Zu 1.: Horst hat insofern Recht, als er nicht unter dem Pseudonym "Argus" sondern unter dem Pseudonym "Albin" im alten Forum tätig war und die Rote Karte bekam.

Zu 2.: "Albin"(!) und "Argus" sind die Pseudonyme, unter denen Horst sich nach meiner Kenntnis schon früher (vor seiner erneuten Registrierung) im Onmeda-Forum betätigt/e, siehe z. B. diesen thread: http://www.onmeda.de/foren/forum-pro...ml#msg-1069207

Ralf

----------


## Samy

Der Ausschluss von Horst muss aus den von mir im Thread "Zesnur - 'Ende der Diskussion' " 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1802
dargelegten Gründen aufgehoben werden. 

Wirft man Horst vor, er habe wiederholt gegen die Fairneßregeln des Forums verstoßen, so hat er zumindest den Anspruch, dass das Ausschlussverfahren gegen ihn fair abläuft. Dies ist, wie bereits ausführlich dargelegt, nicht der Fall.

Ralf macht erneut den Fehler, sich in einer Diskussion über den Ausschluss von Horst einzulassen, obwohl er im Fall Horst jegliche Einmischung vorenthalten soll, zumal er (gewollt oder ungewollt, das spielt hier keine Rolle) zur Eskalation der Ausfälle von Horst beigetragen hat und daher in der Beurteilung der Sach- und Rechtslage parteiisch und als Beleidigter voreingenommen ist. 

Daher fordere ich keine "Gnade", sondern Fairneß im Umgang mit Horst. 

Samy

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Zu 2.: "Albin"(!) und *"Argus" sind die Pseudonyme, unter denen Horst sich nach meiner Kenntnis* schon früher (vor seiner erneuten Registrierung) im Onmeda-Forum betätigt/e, siehe z. B. diesen thread: http://www.onmeda.de/foren/forum-pro...ml#msg-1069207
> 
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf,

mit Deiner Vermutung liegst Du in diesem Fall definitiv falsch, denn ich kenne den Schreiber unter dem Namen *"Argus"* und kann Dir versichern, er ist jemand anderes, aber *definitiv nicht Horst!*
Insofern solltest Du diese Behauptung wenigstens zurücknehmen und dementsprechend Horst nicht unterstellen, unter diesen beiden Pseudonymen im Onmeda-Forum aufgetreten zu sein. 
Somit wäre die Anschuldigung, er würde sich einen Spass erlauben, in dem er sich fortwährend unter verschiedenen Namen registriert, vom Tisch und einer Amnestie stünde nichts Wesentliches mehr im Wege.

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Samy

Die Tatsache, dass Helmut2 als Nachrichsträger von Horst zu fungieren hat; die Tatsache, dass Elke die Unterstellung von Ralf (anstelle von Horst, dem es untersagt ist, sich in Forum zu rechtfertigen) zu widerlegen hat (siehe obere Beiträge); diese Tatsachen belegen ferner, dass selbst ein auf dem unfairen Ausschlussverfahren folgendes faires Wiederufnahmeverfahren nicht gewährleistet ist.

Samy

*"Fairneß" ist ein aus dem Anglosächsischen entliehenes Fremdwort.*

----------


## Harro

*Fairness*

Hallo Samy, wer bist Du? Kein Profil - keine Historie. Oute Dich mal, wenn Du hier so vehement von Fairness lamentierst.

*"Wenn sie nichts zu tun haben, tun sie es bitte nicht hier"*   (Von mir)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Samy

Hallo Hutschi,

Zur Erinnerung: Dieselbe Frage hast Du bereits vor kurzem im Thread "Zesnur - 'Ende der Diskussion' " http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1802
(Beitrag Nr. 9) gestellt. Ich habe sie dort im Beitrag Nr. 10 beantwortet. 

Samy

PS: Der Spruch am Ende meines vorausgegangenen Beitrags ist von mir. Ich bin zwar Ausländer, stamme jedoch nicht aus dem anglosächsischen Kulturkreis.

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Hutschi,

hier kanst Du Samy sein Profil lesen, das wahr aber schon mal im Forum!?

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...%DCbertherapie

Samy kenne ich persönlich und ich schätze Ihn als sehr ruhig, sachlich und sehr nett ein und sein Leben wahr bisher wahrlich nicht auf Rosen gebettet!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## RalfDm

> Insofern solltest Du diese Behauptung wenigstens zurücknehmen und dementsprechend Horst nicht unterstellen, unter diesen beiden Pseudonymen im Onmeda-Forum aufgetreten zu sein.


Hallo Carola-Elke,

danke für den Hinweis. Ich nehme also hiermit meine diesbezügliche Behauptung zurück.

Ralf

----------


## Harro

*Erschöpfende Information*

Hallo Samy, hallo Helmut, vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise, die mich für den Augenblick überzeugt haben. Aber wäre es denn nicht besser, wenn man diesen umfangreichen Text in komprimierter Forum ins Profil stellt. Ich habe normal keine großen Erinnerungslücken. Aber könnte es nicht anderen Forumsbenutzern auch so gehen, daß sie sich an den umfangreichen Thread, in dem die PKH von Samy niedergeschrieben ist, nicht mehr erinnern, einfach so wie ich heute. Samy sollte es verbessern. Trotzdem noch abschließend meine Anerkennung für sein Engagement in obiger Sache, zu der ich absolut nichts mehr beitragen kann, weil ich die schlimmen Worte, und solche müssen es ja wohl gewesen sein, nicht mehr lesen konnte. Meine grundsätzliche Meinung zu der leidigen Angelegenheit ist aber, daß es keinen Kanossagang erfordert, aber ziemlich klare Worte, die hier ja über Helmut aus der Feder des Verbannten ins Forum gestellt werden könnten, und da sollte schon echte Reue mitschwingen bzw. herauszulesen sein.

*"Es kommt nicht darauf an, dem Leben mehr Jahre zu geben, sondern den Jahren mehr Leben*"      (Alexis Carrel)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Zuerst möchte ich eine Begriffsklärung vornehmen, und vielleicht ist es ja aufgefallen, dass ich in meiner Stellungnahme von Begnadigung gesprochen habe, denn der Begriff Amnestie trifft hier nicht zu. Die Amnestie betrifft immer eine Gruppe. Auf unseren Fall bezogen, wäre es eine Amnestie gewesen, wenn man uns alle, die sich im damaligen Thread bzw. seinen direkten Nachfolgern für Horst eingesetzt hatten, ausgeschlossen und nun über eine Amnestie- von der dann Horst partizipieren würde- wieder aufgenommen hätte. Ein Einzelfall wie bei Horst ist immer eine Begnadigung und zu der gehört meistens ein Gnadengesuch.
Diese beiden Begriffe des letzten Satzes sprechen schon für sich und zeigen, wo das Problem zu suchen ist, und nun möchte ich aus meiner letzten Stellungnahme modifiziert zitieren Wenn es Horst Ernst und wichtig ist, aktiv im Forum dabei zu sein, dann weiß er, was zu tun ist.
Vielleicht findet mancher meine Ansicht altmodisch, aber ich habe bisher von Horst noch keine Entschuldigung oder ein Wort des Bedauerns über die damaligen Entgleisungen gelesen, und hier bin ich voll der Meinung meines Freundes Hutschi, dass Horst nicht im Büßergewand erscheinen muss, aber eine klare Aussage des Bedauerns über die damaligen Vorfälle ist wohl das Mindestmaß, um eine mögliche Forumsrückkehr in die Wege zu leiten.
Liebe Karola-Elke und lieber Samy, es ist schön, nein es ist toll, sich für einen Freund einzusetzen, aber dann auch bitte richtig. Es kann nicht der richtige Weg sein, beweisen zu wollen, dass Ralf der Böse und Horst der Gute, der Verkannte ist und somit automatisch wieder im Forum aufgenommen werden muss. Dies stellt Ursache und Wirkung auf den Kopf. Ein echter Freundschaftsdienst ist, wenn ihr Horst aufzeigt, dass er mit seinem damaligen Verhalten falsch lag, und ihm nicht noch den Rücken stärkt, was für ein toller Kerl er ist.
Lieber Samy, nun möchte ich noch kurz auf Deine Rechtsauffassung eingehen. Dies Forum ist kein öffentlich rechtliches Forum sondern ein privates Forum, betrieben durch KISP und BPS, die wieder durch Ralf und Holger vertreten werden, und diese haben im Forum das Hausrecht und Sagen. Dies wurde Dir auch schon in den früheren Threads zu diesem Vorgang erläutert, und Deine nicht zutreffenden Argumente werden nicht durch ständiges Wiederholen zutreffender. Es geht hier nicht um Recht, es geht auch nicht um Gnade sondern um ein anständiges und respektvolles Verhalten im Forum.

Gruß Knut

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Knut,

ich würde Dich bitten, meinen Beitrag einfach noch einmal in Ruhe durchzulesen, dann würde Dir auffallen, dass ich niemanden zu Unrecht beschuldigt habe und gerade ich nicht Ursache mit Wirkung verwechselte.
Es kann ja wohl nicht im Raume stehen bleiben, dass Horst für jemand anderen seinen Kopf hinhalten soll, der er gar nicht ist! Diese Behauptungen sind von Ralf aufgestellt worden, um eine Begründung für den Ausschluss Horsts' aus dem Forum in diesem Thread zu bekräftigen. M.E. nach hätte es dessen nicht bedurft, dennoch musste ich den Irrtum dank besseren Wissens aufklären. Ich hätte es für jeden anderen zu Unrecht Beschuldigten genauso getan.
Mehr wollte ich nicht zur Klarstellung beitragen.
Ein lebenslanger Ausschluss aus einem Forum ist für mein Empfinden eine sehr empfindliche Strafe, über die keinesfalls auf der Basis von falschen Verdächtigungen und Unterstellungen entschieden werden sollte.

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Samy

Lieber Knut,

wir reden offenbar aneinander vorbei. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Horst der Gute, jedoch Ralf und Holger die Bösen sind. 

Ich bestreite nicht, dass Horst gegen die Fairnisregeln verstossen hat. Ich behaupte jedoch, dass infolge auch Holger und Ralf dagegen verstossen haben. Allein aus diesen Gründen halte ich den Ausschluss für ungerecht. 

Du willst (im Einklang mit Schorschel und Hutschi) nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass das (von den in der Sache involvierten Ralf und Holger betriebene) Ausschlussverfahren unfair abgelaufen ist. Von der Tatsache, dass Horst zu Unterstellungen von Ralf nicht mehr Stellung nehmen kann, nimmt Du ebenfals keine Notiz. Insoweit nimmst Du Partei für Personen, ohne der Sache gerecht zu werden. 



Ich bin ein Bewunderer deiner wohl überlegten Ausführungen, die mich - mit Verlaub - am Spruch Lichtenbergs erinnern:*"Der Mensch ist so perfektibel und korruptibel, daß er aus Vernunft ein Narr werden kann"* (Sudelheft F #536).Ich widerspreche weder Deine ausgewognen Ausführungen, noch die treffenden Einwände von Schorschel und Hutschi. Hoffe jedoch mit meinen Beiträgen insoweit zur Horizonterweiterung beizutragen, dass der Fall Horst ohne Beachtung der Tatsache, dass Holger und Ralf zur Eskalation der Sache beigetragen haben, nicht gerecht beurteilt werden kann. 

Alles Gute
Samy

----------


## Reinardo

hallo:- 
Vielleicht kann ich diesen Thread abkürzen, wenn ich den Vergleichsvorschlag mache, Horst für die Zukunft einen Bewährungshelfer (oder -helferin) beizuordnen. Diesem(r) würde Horst dann seine Beiträge per Email zur Zensur vorlegen und könnten diese dann nach Freigabe im Forum veröffentlicht werden. Eine Bewährungshelferin würde sich besonders gut machen, könnte sie doch schon kraft ihres Geschlechts mässigend wirken. Ich denke da schon an jemand, will aber nicht vorgreifen.
Im Hinblick auf die ernsthafte Intention dieses Forums erscheint es mir allerdings unangemessen, dass so kluge und in Sachen Prostatakrebs so erfahrene Leute wie Ralf, Carola-Elke u.a., die mit der Beratung wirklich Hilfsbedürftiger ihre Zeit und Mühe besser verwenden könnten, in diese rechthaberischen, formalistischen Auseinandersetzungen hineingezogen werden. Mein ehemaliger englischer Chef pflegte Auseinandersetzungen, die zu nichts Sinnvollem führten, regelmässig vor jeder Art von Publikum mit den Worten: "It's as useless as t..s on the b...s" zu beenden. Da dann alle einsahen, dass er Recht hatte, hat's ihm auch keiner übelgenommen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
Ich gebe Reinardo in einem Punkt Recht, dass diese Art der Diskussionen zu nichts führen und werde meine letzte Stellungnahme zu diesem Thread deshalb auch kurz halten.
Bei allen Fürsprechern- auch bei Deiner letzten Antwort, lieber Reinardo- vermisse ich den Hinweis an Horst, sich zu entschuldigen.
Gemäß meinem Verständnis ist dies die Voraussetzung, um Horst einen Wiederanfang zu ermöglichen.
Und wie sagt meine Frau zu unser fünfjährigen Enkelin, wenn sie einmal zornig fordernd wird: Julchen, wie heißt das Zauberwort?
*Bitte*
In diesem Sinne noch eine schöne Woche
Knut.

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Knut,

für was denn Entschuldigen? zu kreutze griechen, es ist der Sache genug getan, wenn die Administratoren nicht wollen, dann wollen Sie nicht!

Entschuldigen müssten sich Einige und haben es nicht getan und was wahr ist muss wahr bleiben. Wo sind wir denn hier? im Kindergarten wo das Zauberwort "Bitte, bitte, bitte" zu sagen ist!


Horst für die Zukunft einen Bewährungshelfer (oder -helferin) beizuordnen wie Reinardo vorschlägt! Na, ist Horst ein böser Bube? Leut, Leut was fällt Euch alles ein!

*Wie heist der schöne Spruch?* *Wer ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten* *Stein!*

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Die Geschichte vom Glashaus*

Lieber Helmut, ich schätze Deine Redlichkeit und Deine stete Hilfsbereitschaft sehr. Und ich kann Dich verdammt gut leiden. Aber mit Deinen obigen Worten liegst Du total daneben. Wer hat sich denn hier in der Wortwahl völlig inakzeptabel daneben benommen? Der Störenfried war doch wohl nachvollziehbar. Nun alle, die dann irgendwie wohl in den Teich mit hineingesprungen sind, kollektiv mit anzuklagen, ist doch die Tatsachen verdrehen. Auch das ganze Geplänkel, wer wann und wo dann noch etwas dazu beitragen hat, ist doch Schnee von gestern und sollte nicht immer wieder aufgetischt werden. Hier ist einer berechtigt von den für das Forum verantwortlichen  Männern aussortiert worden. Dieser verbannte ehemalige Forumsbenutzer will wieder ins Forum. Was ist denn so entwürdigend daran, wenn dieser als sonst so redlich und tüchtig empfundene und nun Gescholtene hier so etwas wie Abbitte leistet. Ich bin überzeugt, daß der von Dir sehr geschätzte Betroffene das auch könnte, wenn er wollte. Einfach mal über seinen Schatten springen. Er wird sich keinen Zacken aus der Krone dabei brechen. Packt es doch gemeinsam an. Das ist unter Freunden doch üblich.

*"Wer einen Regenbogen haben will, muss den Regen akzeptieren"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, lieber Hutschi,

nicht Glashaus! Genauer gesagt lautet der Spruch von Jesus

*Wer unter euch ohne Sünde* *ist, der werfe den ersten Stein auf (sie) ihn* 

*Helmut*

----------


## Paul-Georg

Hallo Ihr Mitstreiter,
wie war ich froh, nach meiner Diagnose von einigen von Euch wirkliche Hilfe erfahren zu können.
Aber verzeiht mir, was hier im Augenblick sich abspielt, kotzt mich an.
Ich weis im Grunde nicht worum es geht, wer Recht hat, wer der Buhmann ist, aber denkt "ihr erfahrenen alten Hasen " auch mal an uns unerfahrene
Hilfsuchenden und zum Großteil noch im tiefen Loch hockenden.
Habe mir schon ein paar mal vorgenommen, nicht mehr ins Forum zu schauen, kann es jedoch nicht lassen, fast täglich die Beiträge zu lesen.
Bin froh, daß ich heute nacht in Urlaub fahre um dann wieder sofort das Forum anzuklicken.
Hoffentlich ist dann Euer Streit beendet.
Eine Gute Zeit wünscht Euch und mir selber
Paul-Georg

----------


## Helmut.2

*Hallo,Lieber Knut*

*Im Auftrag soll ich Dir diesen Link zu deinem hier unten stehenedn Beitrag eingeben!*

*Zitat von Knut:*
*Hallo,*
*Ich gebe Reinardo in einem Punkt Recht, dass diese Art der Diskussionen zu nichts führen und werde meine letzte Stellungnahme zu diesem Thread deshalb auch kurz halten.*
*Bei allen Fürsprechern- auch bei Deiner letzten Antwort, lieber Reinardo- vermisse ich den Hinweis an Horst, sich zu entschuldigen.*
*Gemäß meinem Verständnis ist dies die Voraussetzung, um Horst einen Wiederanfang zu ermöglichen.*
*Und wie sagt meine Frau zu unser fünfjährigen Enkelin, wenn sie einmal zornig fordernd wird: Julchen, wie heißt das Zauberwort?*
*Bitte*
*In diesem Sinne noch eine schöne Woche*
*Knut.*

*Hoffentlich wird Morgen das Wetter schöner!*

*Gruß, Helmut*

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo,
Als jemand, der im alten Forum sehr aktiv war und sich aus bestimmten Gründen im neuen Forum kaum mehr beteiligt, bin ich enttäuscht und schockiert über  

-- das tief gesunkene Niveau dieses einmal sehr tollen, hilfreichen Forums,
-- die Geschmacklosigkeiten und egomanischen Selbstdarsteller-Triebe einiger der heutigen Hauptakteure wie diese Knuts, Helmuts, Hutschis........, die zu allem ihre hochinteressanten Meinungen kundtun müssen,
-- über die Fehler, die der von mir immer sehr bewunderte (wegen seines Einsatzes) Ralf jetzt begeht.

Da waren mir Horst's Beiträge trotz mancher Ecken und Kanten erheblich sypathischer als das, was hier zu lesen ist. 
Vielleicht sollte man darüber nachdenken, anstatt Horst so manch anderen manischen Egoisten aus dem Forum zu eliminieren.

Verdammt nochmal......wir sind krebskrank, wir wollen uns gegenseitig beraten und helfen, wir wollen Neubetroffenen von unseren Erfahrungen berichten!

Klaus

----------


## Samy

In diesem forum wird immer wieder behauptet, Horst habe sich nicht entschuldigt. Dabei wird verkannt, dass er sich bereits wiederholt selbstkritisch zur Sache geäußert hat (zuletzt hinsichtlich Holger, s.o. Beitrag von Helmut.2) 

Ferner wird übersehen, dass er sich - wegen Ausschluss - hierzu persönlich nicht mehr äußern kann. Insoweit war Helmut.2 so freundlich, als Vermittler zu dienen. 

Aus diesem Grunde halte ich für geboten, sein Email vom 23.07.2007 14:O0 im Forum zu seten:




"Hallo liebe Elke - Helmut und Bahman -danke für Eure Unterstützung. Ursprünglich wollte Ralf meine Gegendarstellung nicht veröffentlichen - er hat mir geschrieben, dass meine Mail an ihn KEINE Gegendarstellung enthalte. Ich habe ihm dann klar gemacht, dass ich ihn wegen öffentlicher übler Nachrede verklage. Daraufhin hat er meine Zeilen veröffentlicht, sich aber nicht nehmen lassen, noch mal tüchtig Öl ins Feuer zu giessen.So oder so werde ich vom Forum Abstand nehmen. Stressminimierung gehört schliesslich auch zur Bewältigung meiner Krankheit. Ralf sehe ich die Sache insofern nach, dass er unter seiner DHB anscheinend besonders psychisch schwer zu leiden hat.Viele Grüße 

Horst"Aus dem letzten Absatz ist zu entnehmen, dass Horst auch hinsichtlich Ralf einsichtig ist.

Samy

----------


## Harro

*Geschmacklosigkeit*

Hallo, Paul Georg - ohne Profil - ohne PKH - aber das große Wort ergreifen. Mit Worten wie ankotzen - wie unfein - wirst Du hier keine Lorbeeren ernten. Du solltest besser da lesen, wo es für Dich was zu erfahren gibt und nicht da, wo leider viel leeres Stroh gedroschen wird, wobei mein Stroh leider auch unnötig dazu gehört.

Hallo Klaus (A.) Jahrgang 1940 - ein selbst ernannter neuer Richter über Gut und Böse - über nötig oder unnötig und natürlich berechtigter Kritiker bzw. Beurteiler oder Bewerter von *"Geschmacklosigkeiten".*

Zitat *Klaus (A.) :
*-- das tief gesunkene Niveau dieses einmal sehr tollen, hilfreichen Forums,
-- die Geschmacklosigkeiten und egomanischen Selbstdarsteller-Triebe einiger der heutigen Hauptakteure wie diese Knuts, Helmuts, Hutschis........, die zu allem ihre hochinteressanten Meinungen kundtun müssen,
-- über die Fehler, die der von mir immer sehr bewunderte (wegen seines Einsatzes) Ralf jetzt begeht.

Da waren mir Horst's Beiträge trotz mancher Ecken und Kanten erheblich sypathischer als das, was hier zu lesen ist. 
Vielleicht sollte man darüber nachdenken, anstatt Horst so manch anderen manischen Egoisten aus dem Forum zu eliminieren.

Die egomanischen Selbstdarsteller Knut, Hutschi + Helmut haben niemals Ralf angegriffen. Daß Helmut sich zum Boten für die wirklich geschmacklose Darstellung des Argus mißbrauchen ließ, ist auch noch kein Beweis, daß auch er gegen Ralf opponiert.

Man ist also ein manischer Egoist, wenn man sich hier bemüht, mit sachlichen Argumenten einen total verfahrenen Thread wieder in ruhiges Fahrwasser zu geleiten. Welch eine totale Verkennung der Fakten. Klaus, Du hast Dir mit Knut und Hutschi die falschen Ratgeber auserkoren, um mit Häme oder besser Spott Dich hier zu profilieren. Dein Profil und Deine PKH zeugen von mehr Niveau. "Ich wollt es wird abend und die Erleuchtung kommt", daß hier nicht um des Kaisers Bart gefochten wird. Ich bitte um Verständnis, daß ich diesen eigentlich an berühmter Stelle erstmals formulierten Ausspruch etwas umformuliert habe.

*"Wer einmal sich selbst gefunden hat, kann nichts auf dieser Welt mehr verlieren"    * (Stefan Zweig)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> *Erklärung von Argus zur Causa HorstMUCH:*
> 
> *Mit Entsetzen stelle ich fest, dass ein gewisser Ralf Damm hier im BPS-Forum* *schamlos den Diebstahl vom fremden geistigen Eigentum beging, indem er unter* *Hinweis auf die von ihm veröffentlichten Links zu meinen Onmeda-Beiträgen* *behauptete, diese seien von Horst MUCH geschrieben worden. Damit hat Ralf* 
> *Damm u.a. auch gegen das Urhebergesetz verstoßen. Es ist ein* 
> *ungeheuerlicher Namensklau, den R. Damm sich hier geleistet hat....*
> 
> *Ein Hinweis für Legastheniker und geistig Minderbemittelte, die es noch nicht* *gemerkt haben...*


Hallo allseits,

ich wollte mich eigentlich nicht mehr zu dem Thema äußern...

Aber wer immer hinter "Argus" steckt: Er disqualifiziert sich durch seinen mehr als unsäglichen Beitrag selbst, so dass es mir für Horst fast leid tut, dass Ralf ihn mit Argus verwechselt hat.

@Knut: Fairerweise muss man wohl zugeben, dass Horst sich seinerzeit in der Tat bereits entschuldigt hatte. 

@Samy: Bist Du sicher, dass aus dem von Dir zitierten Absatz von Horst "Einsicht" spricht? Bei aller - wenn auch ambivalenten - Sympathie für Horst empfinde ich seine Worte eher als eine ziemliche Frechheit in Richtung Ralf.

Aber wie dem auch sei: Es ist höchst erstaunlich, welche Emotionen immer wieder beim Thema "HorMUCH" hochkochen...

Herzliche Grüße aus dem sonnigen Wiesbaden sendet

Schorschel

----------


## RalfDm

> Ursprünglich wollte Ralf meine Gegendarstellung nicht veröffentlichen - er hat mir geschrieben, dass meine Mail an ihn KEINE Gegendarstellung enthalte.


Nur zur Klarstellung:
Eine Gegendarstellung hat einer bestimmten Form zu genügen. Horsts erster Text lautete im Volltext:

"Ihre Unterstellungen sind falsch, ich habe nie unter  dem Pseudonym "Argus" am Form teilgenommen.
  Die Unterstellung, im Onmeda Forum mit  unterschiedlichen Pseudonymen aktiv gewesen zu sein, sollten Sie erst beweisen,  bevor Sie öffentlich üble Nachrede betreiben.

 Horst, 22.7.07"

Das ist keine Gegendarstellung. Horst als Journalist sollte das eigentlich wissen, statt weiter gegen mich zu stänkern. Sein zweiter, nur geringfügig geänderter, Text, den ich wiedergegeben habe, ist in diesem Sinne auch nicht viel besser. Ein Jurist hätte ihn im Papierkorb versenkt.

*Jeder, der hier für andere, aber zwangsläufig unter seinem Benutzernamen, Beiträge Anderer einstellt, ist für deren Inhalte verantwortlich.* Ich habe wegen "argus'" Text an den Einsteller eine Verwarnung (Gelbe Karte) ausgesprochen und den Beitrag gelöscht, weil er in hohem Maße beleidigend war. Ebenso habe ich Knuts Beitrag gelöscht, der sich mit dem Löschen des ersten Beitrags erledigt hatte.

Ich weigere mich - dasselbe gilt für Holger - wegen Horst hier noch mehr Zeit zu verplempern, die ich für Anderes, Wichtigeres weitaus nutzbringender verwenden könnte. Das Thema HorstMUC hat sich für uns erledigt. Wir wollen in dem von uns betreuten und verantworteten Forum von ihm nichts mehr lesen.

Ralf

----------


## Samy

> @Samy: Bist Du sicher, dass aus dem von Dir zitierten Absatz von Horst "Einsicht" spricht? Bei aller - wenn auch ambivalenten - Sympathie für Horst empfinde ich seine Worte eher als eine ziemliche Frechheit in Richtung Ralf.


 
Hallo Schorschel,

ich glaube, Du beanstandest hier diesen Auszug von Horst:
"Ralf sehe ich die Sache insofern nach, dass er unter seiner DHB anscheinend besonders psychisch schwer zu leiden hat."Auch ich finde den Bezug auf "psychisches Leiden" unpassend. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass Du einen zu strengem Maßstab an den Vortrag von Horst anlegst. Nach diesem Maßstab müsste man fast die Hälfte der Forum-Teilnehmer wegen Entgleisungen in Hitze des Gefechtes ausschliessen. 

Wenn Du berücksichtigst, dass diese Ausführung von Horst auf die - inzwischen als falsch erwiesene - Unterstellung von Ralf ergangen ist, und Ralf der Meinung ist, die Gegendarstellung von Horst gehöre "im Papierkorb", dann würdest Du die Sachlage nicht mit doppelten Maßstäben beurteilen.

Zu Deiner Frage: "Einsicht" erblicke ich darin insoweit, dass Horst vorgibt, nicht nachtragend zu sein. Dies erkenne ich jedoch aus Stellungnahmen von Ralf nicht. 

Herzlichen Gruß
Samy

----------


## Harro

*Nachtigall ick hör Dir trapsen*

Hallo, plötzlich hatte ich heute beim Spazierengehen eine schlimme Ahnung, wer sich denn wohl hinter dem Pseudonym Argus versteckt. Es gibt ja im Forum einen Benutzer, der wohl weiß, wer Argus ist. Allein diese Tatsache sollte doch Argus Kopfzerbrechen bereiten, weil er damit rechnen muß, daß auch dieser menschenfreundliche Forumsbenutzer irgendwann einmal das Bedürfnis verspürt, sein Geheimnis nicht mehr länger für sich allein behalten zu können. Wohl wissend, daß diese haarsträubende Einblendung der Argus-Tiraden nicht lange hier im Forum zu lesen sein würden, haben sich einige besonnene Benutzer das mal vorher kopiert, um sich das mächtige Werk noch einmal empört zu Gemüte führen zu können. Was wohl der Martin Luther dazu heute sagen würde? Aus, vorbei, dieser gut gemeinte Thread hat nichts eingebracht. Es ist wirklich zu hoffen, daß hierdurch nicht noch weitere liebe aktive Forumsbenutzer vergrault wurden. Denn, was wäre dieses Forum ohne die aktiven Benutzer? Die nur mitlesenden und plötzlich mal irgendwo etwas kritisierenden Fans werden kaum zur Belebung beitragen können. Was wäre denn das Forum ohne solche Aktivisten wie Winfried + Hansi B(Hans), die sich auch so manches Scharmützel geleistet haben. Wo ist in letzter Zeit Ludwig mit seinen kompetenten Beiträgen? Er hat sich sehr rar gemacht. Wo ist übrigens seit einiger Zeit unser Dieter aus Husum? Macht er Urlaub? Ralf und Christian kann ich verstehen, wenn die nicht immer Lust verspüren, neben der immensen Arbeit für den BPS hier auch noch zu jeder Lappalie Stellung zu nehmen. Heute fiel mir auch der Ausspruch: "Die Geister, die ich rief" ein,
und ich mußte erneut daran denken, mit welcher Chuzpe hier doch manchmal argumentiert wird. Es ist nur zu hoffen, daß das angemahnte Niveau sich wieder stabilisiert bzw. sich wieder erholt.

*"Hast Du Luftschlösser gebaut, so braucht deine Arbeit nicht verloren sein. Eben dort sollten sie sein. Jetzt lege das Fundament darunter"*
(Henry David Thoreau)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:- 
So sehr ich  der Ausgang des Verfahrens im Falle von Horst auch bedaure - schliesslich habe ich ihn als einen "guten Kerl" erlebt - erweisen sich die strengen Vorkehrungen der Forumbetreiber doch als richtig, wie ich erst jetzt wieder erleben musste.
Da wurde ich im Krebskompass-Forum nach einem  sachlich gehaltenen Beitrag beschimpft als "sektiererisch", "realitätsfern", "verbiestert", "zynisch", mein Beitrag als "Predigt" betitelt,  gefragt "wes Geistes Kind" ich sei,  Mitleser wurden aufgerufen zu einem "Feldzug" gegen mich, um  mir, einem "obskuren Gesellen", das "Handwerk zu legen".
Diese Beschimpfungen setzten sich über mehrere Beiträge fort, ohne dass es mir gelingen konnte, durch ruhige, sachbezogene Darlegung meines Standpunktes die Sache zu beenden.
Auf Forumleser, die möglicherweise in einer ernsten Angelegenheit anfragen, macht das den denkbar schlechtesten Eindruck. Wenn solcher Art Diskussionsstil toleriert wird, ist das auch das Ende eines ernst zu nehmenden Forums.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo:- 
> So sehr ich  der Ausgang des Verfahrens im Falle von Horst auch bedaure - schliesslich habe ich ihn als einen "guten Kerl" erlebt - erweisen sich die strengen Vorkehrungen der Forumbetreiber doch als richtig, wie ich erst jetzt wieder erleben musste.
> Da wurde ich im Krebskompass-Forum nach einem  sachlich gehaltenen Beitrag beschimpft als "sektiererisch", "realitätsfern", "verbiestert", "zynisch", mein Beitrag als "Predigt" betitelt,  gefragt "wes Geistes Kind" ich sei,  Mitleser wurden aufgerufen zu einem "Feldzug" gegen mich, um  mir, einem "obskuren Gesellen", das "Handwerk zu legen".
> Diese Beschimpfungen setzten sich über mehrere Beiträge fort, ohne dass es mir gelingen konnte, durch ruhige, sachbezogene Darlegung meines Standpunktes die Sache zu beenden.
> Auf Forumleser, die möglicherweise in einer ernsten Angelegenheit anfragen, macht das den denkbar schlechtesten Eindruck. Wenn solcher Art Diskussionsstil toleriert wird, ist das auch das Ende eines ernst zu nehmenden Forums.
> Gruss, Reinardo


Hallo Reinardo,

obwohl ich quasi nie im Krebskompass-Forum bin, bin ich doch mal reingegangen, weil mich Dein oben zitierter Beitrag neugierig gemacht hat. Leider hast Du oben so ziemlich alles, was man man Dir im Laufe der Zeit im Kompassforum "an den Kopf geknallt" hat, zusammengefasst und in einen Satz gepackt. Das wirkt natürlich erst mal wie Sirup: hochkonzentriert! Verdünnt und im Kontext gelassen nur noch halb so schlimm: Für mich harmlos. Wichtige Anmerkung für alle "Vermuter": Ich bin weder Argus noch habe ich jemals im Kompassforum geschrieben.

Zu Deiner Auseinandersetzung im Kompassforum mit Wolfhard:




> ich lasse von meinem Hausarzt seit drei Jahren meinen PSA Wert im Blut feststellen. Anstieg seit drei Jahren von 5,3 über 6,5 auf jetzt 8,3. Im zweiten Jahr wurde eine Biopsie vorgenommen, das Ergebnis war negativ. Erneute Panik, zum Urologen und der stellt einen PSA Wert von 6,0 fest. Kann das sein, dass der Wert in drei Monaten, ohne Dazutun, so absinkt, oder sind die Messungen falsch?





> Zu Deinem Fall: Der PSA-Wert ist zu hoch. Zu allererst muss ausgeschlossen werden eine Entzündung, der häufigste Fall für eine Verfälschung.
> Ein Anstieg von 5.3 auf 6.0 in 3 Jahren ist nun aber wahrhaftig kein grosser Sprung und lässt, falls es wirklich Krebs sein sollte, eher auf eine mild verlaufende bis harmlose Variante (Haustierkrebs) schliessen.


Da hast Du schlicht und ergreifend die angegebenen Werte nicht auf die Reihe bekommen und dadurch falsche Empfehlungen gemacht. Wenn man so wenig zimperlich ist wie Du, sollten die nachfolgenden Korrekturhinweise doch locker eingesteckt werden können. Oder?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Reinardo

Na, Dieter, da hast Du wohl nur mal hineingeschnuppert. Wolfhards Tiraden wurden alle am 24.8. ins Forum gebracht, in den Threads "Grad der Behinderung" und "PSA-Werte".

In ersten Fall hatte ich zu fragen gewagt, wie nach erfolgreicher nervschonender Operation denn eine Behinderung von 50+%, die wohl automatisch vergeben wird, zu erklären sei. Im zweiten Fall ging es um die Risiko-Einschätzung einer Abfolge von PSA-Werten, gemessen in meiner Lesart von 5,3  6,5  8,3  6,0  im Verlaufe von 3 Jahren. Das ist doch nun wahrlich keine PSA-Explosion und ich hatte die Vermutung geäussert, dass es sich hier möglicherweise um eine der harmloseren Varianten von Prostatakrebs handeln könnte. Um aber nicht missverstanden zu werden, hatte ich dem Fragesteller am 23.8. geschrieben: "Ich hoffe Du hast mich nicht missverstanden. Den Anstieg halte ich für nicht dramatisch, aber jetzt nichts zu tun, nur Abwarten, das meinte ich nicht" und hatte, Wolfhard widersprechend, der eine Rebiopsie mit 10, 12, 24 Stanzen dringend angeraten hatte, unter Hinweis auf die Risiken zu vieler Stanzbiopsien vorgeschlagen, vorher Möglichkeiten bildgebender Verfahren auszuschöpfen (ich erinnerte mich eines Beitrags von Ruggero bzgl. Pet-Cholin-CT) oder es mit einer schonenderen FNAB zu versuchen.
Das ist die Vorgeschichte.

Da schreibt Wolfhard:
"Es kann und darf nicht sein, dass wir das Feld sprich Forum einem oder mehreren Zynikern überlassen. Wenn andere mithelfen, wird es gelingen, solchen obskuren Gesellen das Handwerk zu legen, oder es ihm zumindest schwer machen, ihre Botschaften unters Volk zu bringen".

Am gleichen Tag schreibt er, ich kopiere das einfach mal:

Hallo reianrdo

ich kanns nun doch nicht lassen, Dir hier zu antworten. 

Du schreibst:"...Ein Anstieg von 5.3 auf 6.0 in 3 Jahren ist nun aber wahrhaftig kein grosser Sprung" 
Haste 'ne Brille von Vielmann? Ich habe andere Werte beim Anfrager gelesen.("....drei Jahren von 5,3 über 6,5 auf jetzt 8,3...")

Du schreibst:"....und lässt, falls es wirklich Krebs sein sollte, eher auf eine mild verlaufende bis harmlose Variante (Haustierkrebs) schliessen."
Toll Reinardo, selbst mit viel Phantasie hätte ich das nicht hinbekommen mild verlaufende bis harmlose Variante. Wie machst Du das mit der Telepathie?

Du schreibst:"...Bevor Du Dich auf eine zweite Biopsie einlässt, würde ich erst einmal mögliche bildgebende Verfahren ausschöpfen"
Alle Achtung, das Wort Biopsie kommt über deine Lippen/aus deiner Feder?
Welche bildgebenden Verfahren schlägst Du vor?

Du schreibst:"...Den ärztlichen Rat zu nochmal, nochmal Biopsie halte ich für verantwortungslos"
Wer der Sache auf den Grund gehen will (abklären, das waren Deine Worte) handelt als Arzt verantortungslos? Reinardo, du bist es , der Vorschläge macht, deren Wirkung verheerend sein können. Als Laie, der ein paar Seiten Urologie geschmöckert hat, erdreistest Du Dir Stellungnahmen wie z.B. verantwortungslos oder harmlos oder die milde Variante. Da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln: Was ein alter Missionar so alles von sich gibtszt szt szt

Du schreibst:"zerlöchert, und Blutungen, Entzündungen und Infektionen sind vorprogrammiert"
möglich zu einen relativ geringen Prozentsatz, aber doch nicht vorprogrammiert. Das ist doch blanker Unsinn und unverantwortliche Panikmache, was du da von dir gibst.

Du schreibst:"...ganz zu schweigen von der insbesondere bei hoch malignen Krebsen bestehenden Gefahr der Streuung..."
aber eben war es bei Dir doch nur eine mild verlaufende bis harmlose Variante. Weißt Du nicht mehr was du ein paar Zeilen früher geschrieben hast? Hier wird deutlich: Du machst in Panik. Schäm Dich!"

Du wirst doch einsehen, dass dieser Mann keinen Schreibstil hat. Schämen tu ich mich zwar nicht, aber diese hasserfüllten Worte, die mich unvorbereitet nach Rückkehr von einem harmonisch verlaufenen Wochenend-Ausflug trafen, haben mich eine schlaflose Nacht gekostet. Das kann ich nicht so leicht wegstecken.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Reinardo,

Deine Lesart _"Im zweiten Fall ging es um die Risiko-Einschätzung einer Abfolge von PSA-Werten, gemessen in meiner Lesart von 5,3 6,5 8,3 6,0 im Verlaufe von 3 Jahren."_ ist vermutlich der Fehler bei dieser Sache.

Ich lese (und vermutlich auch Wolfhard) 5,3, 6,5, nach 3 Monaten 6,0 8,3. Demnach stimmt Dein Argument nicht: "_Ein Anstieg von 5.3 auf 6.0 in 3 Jahren ist nun aber wahrhaftig kein grosser Sprung"._ 

* Der eigentliche Knackpunkt im strittigen Verlauf ist aber der Sprung von 6,0 auf 8,3 innerhalb eines Jahres (evtl. sogar nur 9 Monate!)*. Hauptsächlich aus diesem Grund durftest Du nicht so argumentieren wie Du es hast. Deshalb hast Du einen auf die Rübe gekriegt (unsere pingeligen Deutsch- und Anstandslehrer mögen mir verzeihen). Wenn das letztendlich stimmt wie ich es lese, muss Frankal wachsam sein, sehr wachsam sogar!

Die Stilfrage ist schwierig. Unter Berücksichtigung der Tatsache, daß Du selbst bei der Stilfrage auch nicht gerade ein Zimperle bist, solltest Du evtl. anderen gegenüber auch keine wesentlich strengeren Maßstäbe anlegen und auch nicht dünnhäutiger sein als von anderen erwartet. "Hasserfüllt" kann man das nicht nennen, was Dir gesagt wurde.

Viele Grüße
Dieter

PS: Hallo Helmut, wir lassen ausnahmsweise mal die Maßangeben weg beim PSA, gelle?

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Dieter,

ich geb es auf, es ist ja doch alles Hopf und Malz verloren!

Liebe Grüße an an Alle!
Helmut

----------

